# Bacon & Cheese Roll



## Reformed Thomist (May 3, 2009)




----------



## jackyond32 (May 3, 2009)

that looks tasty but super bad for u! r those pics of u making it?


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (May 3, 2009)

I feel tightness in my chest and shooting pains down my arm just looking at that. I want some!


----------



## jackyond32 (May 3, 2009)

hehe jonathan. if only bacon and broccoli switched nutritional values


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 3, 2009)

Folks,
I didn't occur to the moderators that this needed to make the Lord's day closing list; perhaps that will be addressed. Let's turn attention to the day's fare instead of every work-a-day fare (and pity the person who ate this every day...).
-----Remember the sabbath day, to keep it holy (Exodus 20:8).


----------

